# Crab Dip Recipe



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I came across a Crab Dip recipe then silly me lost the recipe, was hoping some others could help find it or a similar one. 
Some of the ingredients included:
Onion
hint of Jalapeno
Crab
Celery
Either Mayo or Cream Cheese
Either crouton, bread crumbs or crackers


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

There was a little BBQ place on Pine Forest several years ago and that guy made a killer crab dip. I never knew the recipe but it definately had garlic in it.

Rick


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

still haven't found it, any help?


----------

